# Steam: Spiele mit Regionlock für Deutschland und Sonderversionen



## DanTheKraut (21. Dezember 2015)

*Steam: Spiele mit Regionlock für Deutschland und Sonderversionen*

Da der deutsche Steamuser ja das ein oder andere mal mit rechtlich unnötigen Regionlocks und anderen Dingen gegängelt wird, welche rein auf dem Willen des Publishers basieren hier mal eine Liste der Spiele die davon betroffen sind und soweit bekannt legale Alternativen!

Mehr Informationen zu diesen und weiteren Titeln findet ihr in diesem Kurator


*Spiele mit "prohibitrunincountries" Tag*
Spiele mit "prohibitrunincountries" Tag lassen weder als Steamgift noch als Key aktivieren, es handelt sich somit um eine Blacklist. Sofern ein solches Spiel auf dem Account aktiviert wurde lässt es sich mit deutscher IP weder installieren oder starten***.


Wolfenstein: The New Order
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood
Quakecon Bundle 2015
Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition
Kane and Lynch Collection
Kane and Lynch 2 - Dog Days _Neue Sub-ID, alte Keys und Gifts gehen._
Shellshock 2: Blood Trails
Eidos Anthology

***Installation und Spielstart sind nach ca. 90 Tagen ohne Probleme möglich, diese Angabe ist ohne Gewähr!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Spiele mit "purchaserestrictedcountries" Tag*
Spiele mit "purchaserestrictedcountries" lassen sich als Key (Retail) nicht mit deutscher IP aktivieren, danach gibt es allerdings keine Einschränkungen. Steamgifts sind hiervon nicht betroffen und funktionieren!


Dead Rising 2
Dead Rising 2: Off the Record
Dead Rising 3
Mortal Kombat 9 _Die europäische Version lässt sich auch als Key aktivieren._
South Park: The Stick of Truth
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2
Sniper Elite
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Saints Row: The Third
Max Payne Bundle
Red Faction Collection
Dead Island Franchise Pack

Eine Anmerkung zum "purchaserestrictedcountries" Tag:
Die Liste ist nicht komplett, es handelt sich hier um Spiele die von der "for Uncut!" Community bestätigt wurden. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sonderversionen im deutschen Steamstore*
Spiele die eine Sonderstellung im deutschen Steamstore einnehmen, da sie entweder zensiert ohne Angabe, unzensiert trotz anderen Angabe oder andere spezielle Dinge aufweisen.


Titan Quest Gold _Unzensiert_
System Shock 2 _Mit deutscher Spielsprache grünes Blut_
Painkiller: Black Edition _Mit deutscher Spielsprache grünes Blut_
Warhammer® 40,000: Dawn of War® - Dark Crusade _Zensiertes Intro. ROW mehrsprachig, DE nur deutsch. _
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Soulstorm _ROW mehrsprachig, DE nur deutsch. _
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines  _Zensiertes Intro mit deutscher Spielsprache._
The Darkness II _Sobald man den Low Violence DLC in den Eigenschaften deaktiviert ist das Game unzensiert._
Sleeping Dogs _Weniger Patches im Vergleich zur ROW, DLCs nicht kompatibel/i]
[*]Singularity Mit deutscher Spielsprache zensiert
[*]Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars  Mit deutscher Spielsprache zensiert
[*]Resident Evil 4 Hauptspiel unzensiert, Mercenaries-Modus und Ada Wong Missionen nicht enthalten
[*]Resident Evil 6 Mercenaries-Modus erst nach dem Durchspielen verfügbar. "The Mercenaries: No Mercy-Modus" nur als DLC verfügbar 
[*]Wolfenstein: The New Order Alle Bezüge zum dritten Reich wurden entfernt. ein Gewaltschnitt
[*]Wolfenstein: The Old Blood Alle Bezüge zum dritten Reich wurden entfernt.
[*]Zombie Army Trilogy  Alle Bezüge zum dritten Reich wurden entfernt.
[*]Chaser Mit deutscher Spielsprache grünes Blut
_
_

Sofern ihr Informationen zu Titeln habt postet diese doch bitte, damit wir die Liste und den Kurator ergänzen können 


**Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr_


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2015)

Vom_ "Quakecon Bundle 2015"_gibt es verschiedene, u.a. ein ROW und ein DE Bundle mit weniger Titeln.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (22. Dezember 2015)

Fällt eigentlich bei Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition nach 90 Tagen auch der Regio-Lock weg?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2015)

*Steam: Spiele mit Regionlock für Deutschland und Sonderversionen*

Interessant ist, daß ich mit FlyVPN heute zwar den Key der Definitive Edition aktivieren konnte, aber eine Installation trotzdem verweigert wurde. Mal sehen wie es in 90 Tagen aussieht.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (23. Dezember 2015)

Das würde mich auch mal sehr interessieren. Kannst dich ja dann nochmal melden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Interessant ist, daß ich mit FlyVPN heute zwar den Key der Definitive Edition aktivieren konnte, aber eine Installation trotzdem verweigert wurde. Mal sehen wie es in 90 Tagen aussieht.



Es gibt Spiele, da brauchst du immer VPN, selbst beim Zocken


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Interessant ist, daß ich mit FlyVPN heute zwar den Key der Definitive Edition aktivieren konnte, aber eine Installation trotzdem verweigert wurde. Mal sehen wie es in 90 Tagen aussieht.


inwiefern interessant?
genau das steht doch im startposting.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2015)

*Steam: Spiele mit Regionlock für Deutschland und Sonderversionen*

Es geht um VPN. Es ließ sich selbst mit aktivierter VPN (US-Server, UK-Server, Australischer Server oder Korea-Server) nicht installieren. Lesen sollte helfen. Ohne VPN hätte mich das nicht gewundert. Aber mit?


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lesen sollte helfen.



das sagt der richtige. 



> Ohne VPN hätte mich das nicht gewundert. Aber mit?



dann hast du sehr wahrscheinlich was falsch gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2015)

PC gestartet (Steam war offline, d.h. war nicht gestartet. Auch nicht im Hintergrund). Danach Fly-VPN gestartet (trialversion). Danach erst Steam. trotzdem kam Dieses Produkt blabla nicht in ihrem Land.... Das ganze 5-6 mal probiert. Mit unterschiedlichen Ländern. Das ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gibt Spiele, da brauchst du immer VPN, selbst beim Zocken



Soweit klar. Kenne das ganze ja noch von Old Blood. Er ließ aber mit aktiver VPN nicht mal die Installation von Sleeping Dogs DE zu. Wo ich bei gleicher VPN das Spiel gerade aktiviert hatte. Spätere Versuche mit erneuter VPN schlugen wieder fehl....

So. Heute klappt es auf einmal. Mit einem 08/15 US-Server via Fly VPN. Gestern hat er mit Fly VPN 3 x herumgesponnen und auch Versuche mit anderen VPN-Clienten gingen in die Hose. Muß ich echt nicht begreifen..... Von der Vorgehensweise zu gestern ist 0,0 Unterschied. Vielleicht hatte gestern Steam ein Problem. Keine Ahnung.


----------

